# Dot AIO V2



## Rob Fisher (20/3/22)

Any vendors stocking the new DOT AIO V2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imti175 (20/3/22)

https://capitalvapesjhb.com/products/dotmod-dotaio-v2-18650 

Sent from my MAR-LX1A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

